# Mercier Kilo WT5 Final Reviews



## JonnySwords (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been putting off getting this bike for a while now because I'm worried if it'll work for me. I'm in NYC and commute just about everyday and the streets here suck. I used to ride the Motobecane Team Track fixed around town but I need bigger tires and something that can take more of a beating, and a few gears would be nice.

I know some people on here bought it and pretty much said good things except for the SA hub so I'm wondering if after all this time people are still unhappy with the hub or if it has worked out for them now. Final reviews...please?


----------

